# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Sistema de 2200 litros

## João Paulo Matias

Olá a todos, resolvi começar o ano, no fórum mostrando o meu aquário.
Houve varias fases, muitos problemas e um caminho longo, que vou resumir.

Tudo começou em Janeiro de 2006, resolvi passar de um sistema de 200 litros para um de 2200 l.



O aquário está situado na minha sala e toda a parte técnica esta na cave



Nesta altura o meu conhecimento de aquariofilia marinha era um pouco limitado, e assim começaram erros atrás de erros. O principal foi a pressa de ver um aquário, deste tamanho, com vida. Assim prematuramente mudei o conteudo do meu aquario de 200 para este. Resultado.... tragedia. Perdi bastantes peixes e corais.
Não parando os erros por aqui voltei a comprar corais e peixes. E o erro continuou, embora o desastre fosse menor.
Foi então que cheguei á conclusão que tinha de alargar bastante os meus conhecimentos.
Nessa altra não conceguia manter parametros estaveis no meu sistema e as oscilações eram brutais.
Conprei livros, comecei a pesquisar na net, e foi alargando os meus conhecimentos.
Por volta de Abril resolvi fazer a mudança. Foi como se tivesse iniciado tudo de novo.
Grandes trocas de agua, mudei de escumador e adequiri um BK.
E as coisas começaram a tomar um outro rumo. Desde então quase não tenho tido perdas.
Juntamente com o uso da iluminação com reflectores Luminarc III, uso o sistema Zeovit, que penso ter sido o pioneiro em Portugal. Tenho tido bons resultados na coloração dos corais e na estabilidade do aquário.

A conversa já vai longa .....vou passar as fotos:


Depois da grande mudança.

Hoje em dia – vista principal

Vista traseira


Principal esquerda

Principal centro

Principal direita






Alguns promenores







Juca, cuidado que qualquer dia está mais bonita que a tua :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

















A proxima coisa que tenho de explorar é a fotografia, até lá perdoem a qualidade das fotos.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola  joao

antes de mais BOM ANO

quando o aqua ta muito bom ,ainda nao tinha visto nada assim,mas deixa o SETUP pois assim podemos ver mais pormenores , mas parece-me bem.


abraços

----------


## Marcio Moraes

Ola Ricardo,

parabens pelo belo aquario  :SbOk:   O sonho de todos ter um aquario desse tamanho e com corais e peixes tao bonitos  :tutasla:  

Parabens!!

Abraco!

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Muito bacana, o sistema evoluiu muito

Mas tb peço o setup, equipamentos , tamanho do aquário e etc

Abraços e parabéns !

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Está aí um belo aquário.
Descreve um pouco melhor o teu setup e a manutenção que fazes ao aquário, nomeadamente a parte relativa ao zeovit.

----------


## João Castelo

Olá João e Bom Ano para ti.

O teu aquário está espectacular.Não estou apenas a tecer palavras simpáticas, o aquário está mesmo muito, muito bonito. A disposição da rv está muito bem elaborada.

Relativamente à parte tecnica nem vale a pena comentar.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Um belo aquário a acompanhar.


Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva João :Olá:  
Os meus parabéns pelo teu reef :SbOk3:  



> ...uso o sistema Zeovit, que penso ter sido o pioneiro em Portugal. Tenho tido bons resultados na coloração dos corais e na estabilidade do aquário.


Como já foi pedido atrás pelo António Paes, gostava também que explicasses melhor a aplicação que fazes no uso do Zeovit.
Cumps, e um óptimo 2007 :Xmascheers:  
Rui Bessa

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Finalmente João !
O aquario esta um espectáculo, gosto muito do aquascape e o quarto de equipamento, muito bem feito e organizado. Tens fotos de como fizeste o "canopy" onde colocaste os reflectores ? Nao usas vidro para impedir respingos neles ? Estes LumenArcs sao o III ou mini's ? Usas actinicas ? Quantos sao os watts das HQI e kelvin ? Quais sao as dimensões do aqua ? O aqua e feito de vidro ou acrilico ?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá Paulo, 

Noto uma grande evolução no teu aquário desde a última vez que estive em tua casa. Já nessa altura o "nano" impressionava não só por ser "tão pequeno" como pela sua excelência.
Lembro-me de ter lido em qualquer lado que um coral tem três cores: a sua cor real, a cor com que o vemos e a cor captada pela cãmara fotográfica. A meu ver, um aquário tem três realidades: a que existe de facto, a que vemos quando o contemplamos ao vivo e a que as fotografias retratam. O teu aquário é um exemplo disto. É realmente uma obra prima, provoca uma emoção estética em quem pessoalmente o vê e, no entanto, as fotos não dão a noção do seu tamanho e da maravilha que é. As fotos mostram, isso sim (e com que fidelidade!...), o silêncio submarino que se vive na tua sala (em boa altura te lembraste de destacar todo o suporte de vida para a cave).
Fizeste bem em decidiir iniciar o ano partilhando com o pessoal essa "pequena" realidade que tens em casa.
Paulo, parabéns pelo teu trabalho. 
Feliz ano de 2007,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## João Paulo Matias

> Mas tb peço o setup, equipamentos , tamanho do aquário e etc


Aquario: 2,5x0,8x0,6 em vidro tri-laminado
Refugio de Atasias: 1,5x0,6x0,6
Aquario de frags : 1,2x0,6x0,3
Sumps: 2 caixas de plastico de 200 l
Bomba de circulação : Grunphos
Circulação no aquario principal: 3xTurbelle stream 6200+Turbelle stream 6100+Wavebox
Reactor de calcio: Deltec 601-f com controlador de ph
Reactor de Zeovit com 4 l de zeolitos




> Olá,
> 
> Está aí um belo aquário.
> Descreve um pouco melhor o teu setup e a manutenção que fazes ao aquário, nomeadamente a parte relativa ao zeovit.


Antonio, apenas cumpro o que está no manual, Zeolitos no reactor, adição de bacterias, alimento para bacterias, aminoacidos e alimentação de corais+ carvão activo. No que respeita as dosagens são mais ao menos o que esta no manual, com a experiencia que adquiri apos a observação faço algumas correções diarias conforme as necessidades.




> O aquario esta um espectáculo, gosto muito do aquascape e o quarto de equipamento, muito bem feito e organizado. Tens fotos de como fizeste o "canopy" onde colocaste os reflectores ? Nao usas vidro para impedir respingos neles ? Estes LumenArcs sao o III ou mini's ? Usas actinicas ? Quantos sao os watts das HQI e kelvin ? Quais sao as dimensões do aqua ? O aqua e feito de vidro ou acrilico ?


Roberto não tenho fotos, mas bsicamente fiz um esqueleto em sarrafos de madeira de 5x5 e preguei o platex de 5 mm nas laterais para no final pintar de preto com 3 demãos.
São 3 Luminarc III com 3 lampadas HQI de 250w de 12000k da fauna marin e mais 6x24w actinicas fauna marin special blue de 22000k.




> a que existe de facto, a que vemos quando o contemplamos ao vivo e a que as fotografias retratam


Machado de Sousa, concordo contigo, tenho muita pena que não tenha conseguido mostrar a verdadeira cor nas fotos, pois ao vivo são muito melhores

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O que vos posso dizer é que estas fotos não fizeram, nem duma forma aproximada, justiça à beleza dos corais do João, especialmente às cores.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos tiradas pelo João Ribeiro

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom João. Os meus parabens, está muito bonito !!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ingo Barao

fantastico :Pracima:

----------


## Daniel Balbi

João:

Muito bonito o aquário. Gostei muito da arrumação das rochas e é claro dos animais.

Uma dúvida: o que você oferece de comida ao chelmon rostratus?

[]´s

Daniel Balbi

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas João

Muito bonito o aquário, mas depois de tantos membros a falar das cores dos corais, fiquei com água na boca para ver fotos que relatem as mesmas ou quem sabe ver esse belo aquário ao vivo.
Gostei principalmente da sala das máquinas, é algo que gosto sempre de ver.

Parabéns!!!

----------


## João Paulo Matias

> Boas João
> 
> Muito bonito o aquário, mas depois de tantos membros a falar das cores dos corais, fiquei com água na boca para ver fotos que relatem as mesmas ou quem sabe ver esse belo aquário ao vivo.
> Gostei principalmente da sala das máquinas, é algo que gosto sempre de ver.
> 
> Parabéns!!!


A porta está sempre aberta, Infelizmente fiquei frustado por não saber tirar o melhor partido da maquina. Mas existem sempre os olhos, esses não mentem.

Bem vou ler o topico das lições do João para ver se aprendo alguma coisa :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O aquário e todo o sistema estão fabulosos. Parabéns.




> Bem vou ler o topico das lições do João para ver se aprendo alguma coisa


Faz isso!!! Realmente ouvi dizer que esse aquário tinha cores do outro mundo e nas fotos isso não se consegue concluir! Queremos umas fotos melhores...!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Grande abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Tens razão Diogo vou investir na formação fotografica :SbSourire2:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Olá João, como já foi dito o aqua parece estar muito bom, um bom candidato ao melhor aqua 2007, PARABENS!!! :Pracima:  , estou curioso quanto ao Zanclus e ao Rostratus, estão com um especto espectacular, 2 perguntas, à quanto tempo os tens? O que estão a comer?



Cumprimentos :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

> Olá João, como já foi dito o aqua parece estar muito bom, um bom candidato ao melhor aqua 2007, PARABENS!!! , estou curioso quanto ao Zanclus e ao Rostratus, estão com um especto espectacular, 2 perguntas, à quanto tempo os tens? O que estão a comer?
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Olá Isaias, tanto o  Zanclus como Rostratus, comem bem, comida congelada e granulada. O Zanclus tenho a cerca de 7 meses e o Rostratus faz no proximo mes 1 ano. O Zanculos tambem me dá conta de todos o nassarios e turbos que apanha :yb620:

----------


## Isaias Rola

> Olá Isaias, tanto o  Zanclus como Rostratus, comem bem, comida congelada e granulada. O Zanclus tenho a cerca de 7 meses e o Rostratus faz no proximo mes 1 ano. O Zanculos tambem me dá conta de todos o nassarios e turbos que apanha


Boas, muito bem :SbOk:  , não é fácil principalmente o Zanclus comer granulado ou comida congelada, tive um à 2 meses atrás e durou uma semana, não se adaptou :Admirado:  . Para mim é dos peixes de recife mais espectaculares , conheço um membro cá do forum que tem um sensivelmente à 7 meses e tb está muito bom :SbOk:   :SbOk:  quando o adquiriste fizeste algum tipo de quarentena? Sabes que a principal dieta deles é à base de esponjas, alguma vez já lhe deste esponja? Desculpa tantas perguntas mas fiquei curioso pelo tempo que o tens, pela a alimentação que lhe dás e pelo seu aspecto que está excelente, tb estou admirado pelo seu interesse pelos nassários e turbos.
Já pesquisei muito sobre este peixe e garanto-te que és um privilegiado  em tê-lo no teu aquário de tão boa saúde e já a algum tempo, mais uma vez meus PARABENS!! pelo Zanclus e tb pelo aqua que está espectacular.


Continuação de sucesso :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Conheço o João Paulo à pouco tempo mas é daquelas pessoas com quem se simpatiza logo, é um entusiasta não só pelos aquários que mantém como pela eterna busca por novos conhecimentos. Somos praticamente vizinhos e já tive por várias vezes a oportunidade de visitá-lo para ver os aquários e como não podia deixar de ser trocar dois dedos de conversa sobre este maravilhoso hobby. Hobby... isso deve ser para aqueles que mantém reefs de 200l, quando o volume de água salgada que temos em casa ultrapassa os 1000l nós próprios é que passamos a ser o hobby dos aquários!

Aqui vão mais umas fotos:

Este aquário tem um travamento espectacular, nunca tinha visto nada assim em lado nenhum. Segundo o João Paulo este travamento é feito por um robot (CNC).


















Como não podia deixar de ser um bom aquário tem sempre um bom escumador por trás, neste caso no piso de baixo onde o João mantém uma "fish room" com todo o equipamento e mais uma carrada de aquários. Para quem não sabe este é o Rolls-Royce dos escumadores.

Quando descemos as escadas até à garagem (situada por baixo da sala) é que dá para ver que o João tem mesmo um problema sério com os aquários... aquário de aclimatação / propagação (ligado ao aquário principal).


Mais um aquário de aclimatação / propagação (independente) iluminado exclusivamente por T5


Sump do aquário ilustrado acima


E mais uma do aquário principal para finalizar


Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Ricardo

Que objectiva utilizaste?

Esse travamento desse aquário é fantástico. Não conheço nenhum outro no país.
Um dia gostava de ter um aquário com um travamento assim feito.

Simplesmente uma obra de arte.

João Paulo

Tira umas fotos apenas a esquina, para mostrar em pormenor o teu travamento.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Utilizei a Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II

Num futuro não muito longínquo (espero...) vou ter uma Tamron SP AF 90mm 2.8 Macro 1:1.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Utilizei a Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II
> 
> Num futuro não muito longínquo (espero...) vou ter uma Tamron SP AF 90mm 2.8 Macro 1:1.


Tenho lido que existem fotografos que a consideram superior a 100 m/m da CANON. Já me passou pela cabeça  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Pois, tem graça que estive mesmo para referir essa "informação adicional" sobre a lente. Já agora Júlio ficas também a saber que essa lente custa menos 100€ que a da Canon. Outra vantagem ligeira para mim que tenho uma Canon EOS 350D são os 90mm comparativamente aos 100mm, dessa forma não tenho de me afastar tanto do aquário para tirar fotos mais abrangentes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Temos de negociar duas para baixarmos o preço  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Utilizei a Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II
> 
> Num futuro não muito longínquo (espero...) vou ter uma Tamron SP AF 90mm 2.8 Macro 1:1.


Desculpem o off-topic.... é também a lente que quero para a minha Canon.

Muito bom JPM! Estás sem dúvidas de parabéns, não só pelo aquário, como também pelo piso -1   :yb624:  
Se um dia estiver a passear por esses lados (como é costume!) gostaria de visitar esse sistema.

Só uma dúvida.... numa foto em que aparece um Zanclus é visível um pouco de cianobacterias. Isso é algum descuido teu... alguma zona do aquário com pouca corrente?
Pergunto isto pelo simples facto que usas Zeovit, um sistema que me atrai bastante pelos seus resultados com os corais, e normalmente não vejo desse tipo de "problemas". 
No meu aquário basta carregar um pouco mais na comida congelada ou na alimentação em geral que em certas zonas do aquário aparecem algumas ciano.  :yb665:  

Um abraço,

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

João, 

Uma dúvida. 

De quantos mm é seu vidro ? Pretendo montar um parecido, e em geral em aquários maiores como esse o pessoal coloca travas transversais , mas vi que no seu só tem francesa, muito bacana o travamento

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

temos aqui uma casa num aquário ou um aquário numa casa :Olá:   :Olá:  

mas em duvida era o que eu gostava de ter :Coradoeolhos:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Fiz um desenho do modo como o João Paulo tem o travamento.



Imaginem isto num único vidro cortado a laser  :EEK!:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

No meu aquario que e feito de acrilico tem um travamento igual...chamamos aqui de euro-brace. 

Ricardo belas fotos dum belo aquario realmente fique muito impressionado com a qualidade de setup's ai em Portugal ! JPM este MI tem se portado bem o que o alimentas ? O teu aqua tem esponja ? Sera que tem tocado em corais LPS ?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado Roberto. Euro-brace é o termo utilizado para o travamento como peça  única ou travamento apenas a toda a volta, mesmo utilizando várias traves de vidro como habitual?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Obrigado Roberto. Euro-brace é o termo utilizado para o travamento como peça  única ou travamento apenas a toda a volta, mesmo utilizando várias traves de vidro como habitual?


Ricardo este e meu entendimento de Euro-Bracing:




> Euro Bracing  Euro bracing is an approx. 3 wide strip of glass that runs all around the perimeter of the tank. It gives you complete & free access to the inside of your tank without any cross braces. This is also a favored option for those optimizing on the light penetration into their tank. This bracing can also be polished for a very refined look. In very large tank applications, euro bracing is tempered.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ok, thanks

----------


## João Paulo Matias

A pedido de varias familias, ficam algumas informações da construção da caixa de vidro do meu aquário.
O vidro utilizado nas laterais é vidro laminado 3x8mm, e o do travamento é de 15mm. O travamento como foi feito em CNC de vidro.

Algumas fotos do travamento:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

> Só uma dúvida.... numa foto em que aparece um Zanclus é visível um pouco de cianobacterias. Isso é algum descuido teu... alguma zona do aquário com pouca corrente?
> Pergunto isto pelo simples facto que usas Zeovit, um sistema que me atrai bastante pelos seus resultados com os corais, e normalmente não vejo desse tipo de "problemas". 
> No meu aquário basta carregar um pouco mais na comida congelada ou na alimentação em geral que em certas zonas do aquário aparecem algumas ciano.  
> 
> Um abraço,


Ricardo, as ciano que tinha, foi devido a varias coisas em conjunto. O avariar de uma tunze 6200, descuido de deixar andar esta situação, sem ter tido uma intervenção rápida e o alimentar fortemente os peixes.
Tive uma luta um pouco longa para corrigir este erro. Felizmente que ganhei a luta e já não tenho cianobacterias. Continuo a alimentar os peixes fortemente.






> No meu aquario que e feito de acrilico tem um travamento igual...chamamos aqui de euro-brace. 
> 
> Ricardo belas fotos dum belo aquario realmente fique muito impressionado com a qualidade de setup's ai em Portugal ! JPM este MI tem se portado bem o que o alimentas ? O teu aqua tem esponja ? Sera que tem tocado em corais LPS ?


Roberto, trabalhar vidro é um pouco mais trabalhoso que acrilico, este tipo de travamento em vidro é bastante dificil de executar, sem partir.

Até agora os corais estão intactos. Alimento com comida congelada e seca. Tenho algumas rochas num refugio com esponjas, quando têm um bom tamanho, passo para o aquário principal para um banquete................


Ricardo Rodrigues, obrigado pela tua ajuda neste topico :Olá:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Maravilha, agora deu para ver as 3 lâminas de 8 mm.....show de bola  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estamos perante um forte candidato ao: 

_Aquario Revelação de 2007
___


Ainda só hoje são 6 de Janeiro  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Muito bom este aquário.... 

Parabéns, transpira saúde!  :Big Grin: 


Cumps

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Joao
Realmente o teu progecto é muito familiar,casa das maquinas no piso de baixo(garagem) aquario na sala.....eu tinha o mesmo sistema a dois anos atras,e resulta de forma muito boa,pois a  gente em baixo faz o que quer ecomo quer sem prejudicar ninguem e com mais façilidade em todos os aspectos,só que no meu caso as crianças começaram a causar problemas com o aquario  e acabou por levar a fazer modificaçoes,mesmo com o aquario de vidor laminado 12+12mm mesmo assim foram varios os sustos,O teu aquario esta maravilhoso e a casa das maquinas uma autentica "fabrica" com tudo o que de melhor se pode ter e muito funcional,tens tudo para ter um aquario de referençia,bem na minha opniao já o tens  mas ainda vai ficar melhor,pois tu estas a fazer aquilo que eu queria ter mantido.....
Por isso os meus sinceros parabens e um dia que tenhas disponibilidade  gostava e tinha muito gosto de o vesitar se for possivel.
Deixo so uma foto do meu na altura da montagem,alguns já conheçiam,estava a funcionar a uma semana.

----------


## Filipe Caturra

muito bom Sr Paulo Matias, nunca imaginei que fosse assim tão grande. Inda tem o primeiro que montou, o cubo de 50? 

CHEERS

----------


## João M Monteiro

João Paulo,

Simplesmente maravilhoso.

Só o aquário com esses reflectores por cima, já é uma obra de arte, daquelas que enriquece as salas. Juntando-lhe o recheio.... 

Como disse o Roberto... "show de bola" !


Já agora, quais os peixes que tens actualmente ?

----------


## Willian Gandolphi

João Paulo, 
muito bonito seu aqua, os corais tem cores maravilhosas, os peixes estão lindos, dá gosto de ver. 
Parabéns pelo aqua.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje tive finalmente a oportunidade de visitar o João e apesar do aquário principal estar desmontado devido a uma fuga, o que vi foi muito bom!

Aqui fica o registo...



Do lado esquerdo



Do lado direito



Um dos aquários de propagação...

...e alguns dos muitos corais que aguardam em dois aquários de 150 cm (que salvo erro são do Rui Ferreira de Almeida), para serem repostos no magnífico aquário que fica por cima de tudo isto...

















Parabéns João!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Welington

o seu aqua e uma beleza parabens onde comprou o seu filtro de osmose

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Alguém sabe como está este projecto?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá: Viva
O Aquário em causa terá estalado e teve de ser drenado para a bateria de propagação existente no piso inferior que continua a funcionar embora esteja em remodelação e a um ritmo mais reduzido consentâneo com o tempo disponível que a actividade profissional do João Paulo Matias lhe concede. O João Paulo Matias quando for oportuno poderá esclarecer melhor mas presentemente está muito ocupado com a sua vida profissional, embora esteja atento e visite o fórum regularmente.





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## LuisNobre

Porreiro pah!!


Gostei desse travamento fica fixe!! :SbOk:

----------

